# Pullet identification



## russellp

Please help with identifying these pullets. We ordered barred rock chicks from 4-H, what we got is represented in the following 4 pictures. Picture #1 represents 9 classic barred rock pullets. Picture #2 represents 1 barred rock chick that is lighter in color than the other 9 and he has a more substantial comb, so I think he is a barred rock rooster. Picture #3 was the only white chicken in our crate, it was the same size for a month or so, now it is twice as large as the others and three times as heavy and a real bully. Picture #4 represents 2 identical chicks from our crate they are slightly smaller than the barred rock but very quick and smart. Please share with me if they look familiar to you. I know that totals 13 and we were expecting a dozen. On another topic, we picked them up April 10th, when do you think they will start laying?


----------



## ciwheeles

I'm not much for identifying breeds but I would think the ones in #4 could be a Rhode Island red and a Leghorn.. Leghorns are white and mostly bred for meat, so that may explain the size difference. Rhode islands are always red, hence the red in the name

Laying wise yours are only a few days older than my Barred Rock hens who should start laying in September or October. Bigger breeds start laying at 6-7 months.


----------



## milkmaid

How old were they when you got them? The BR suspected rooster still looks like a hen to me. I think (but am not sure) it would have bigger wattles by now if it were a rooster. But I'm no expert. If you strongly suspect rooster comparing it to the others, you are probably right.
The white one is definitely not a leghorn if it is way heavier then the others - in fact, it is most likely a Cornish x Rock, bred specifically for meat. Leghorns are smaller and lighter breeds.
The red one looks like a Rhode Island Red.
Lovely chickens! I'm interested to find out whether that BR turns out to be a rooster.


----------



## russellp

Thanks, the chicks were tiny and only a week old when we got them. I hope you are right about the BR being a hen, I will keep you posted. No sign of waddles at all. Do you think the red pullets might be Cornish?


----------



## NyGoatMom

Barred pullet
Barred rooster
Meat chicken( cornish cross)
Production Red (RIR) pullet

Chickens usually lay within 18-23 weeks of age.


----------



## russellp

Looking at pix of a white Cornish, I now suspect the white chicken to be that. Someone mentioned a few weeks that I had a Cornish mixed in, I thought he was referring to the red chicks. I make this assumption based on the extreme size and thickness of the unfeathered yellow section of the white chickens legs. They are huge just like the white Cornish I see pictures of on the web.


----------



## OakHollowRanch

#1- Barred Rock pullet

#2- Barred Rock Pullet (comb is too small for roo)

#3- Cornish Cross meat chicken

#4- RIR hen


----------



## NyGoatMom

I tend to agree ^^ now that I look twice on the second bird...


----------



## russellp

I have been doing research all day, the consensus seems to be that this huge white chick will never make it past 6 months. The Internet is littered with horror stories about their legs breaking from extensive weight gain. I have noticed this chicken immediately lays down when she stops walking. I thought she was just lazy. I guess we might as well eat her, that seems a more useful life than finding her sitting on 2 broken legs and in pain or simply dead.


----------



## russellp

One more question, lol. My friend gave me a rooster. He is smaller than my adult rhode island red hens, and you can't tell from the pic but he has feathers on his feet. He is incredibly self confident and scared of nothing, including myself or any of my goats. Does anyone recognize the breed?


----------



## milkmaid

I've heard of Cornish x hens that lived happy lives of several years, as backyard layers. So I don't think she is necessarily doomed. If it's a rooster, now, I think they have more problems than hens...if I'm not mistaken...

Just saw ^ that post. IDK what breed, but he sure is pretty! Maybe a game rooster?


----------



## erica4481

russellp said:


> One more question, lol. My friend gave me a rooster. He is smaller than my adult rhode island red hens, and you can't tell from the pic but he has feathers on his feet. He is incredibly self confident and scared of nothing, including myself or any of my goats. Does anyone recognize the breed?


Is he a bantam he looks like my cochin bantam rooster and Cochins have feathered feet


----------



## erica4481

russellp said:


> One more question, lol. My friend gave me a rooster. He is smaller than my adult rhode island red hens, and you can't tell from the pic but he has feathers on his feet. He is incredibly self confident and scared of nothing, including myself or any of my goats. Does anyone recognize the breed?


Look up partrige cochin bantam roosters and see what u think


----------



## russellp

To milkmaid, thanks for the tip. I can't tell hen from rooster yet. Either way I am going to it a shot. I have attached a better pic.


----------



## russellp

To Erica, that's him, I looked it up and when he is dry he looks exactly like one. Here is a better pic of him.

Here is a pic of the whole gang.


----------



## erica4481

russellp said:


> To Erica, that's him, I looked it up and when he is dry he looks exactly like one. Here is a better pic of him.
> 
> Here is a pic of the whole gang.


They are beautiful especially him


----------



## milkmaid

I agree, they are beautiful! I would say the Cornish X is a rooster, but I've never raised the breed. :shrug:


----------



## mjs500doo

The lighter barred rock is indeed a roo. Barred rocks are a favorite color sexing breed of mine. 

Roos are ALWAYS lighter in color.


----------

